# St. Louis Slot Car Show/Swap Meet - April 15



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The St. Louis Slot Car Show/Swap Meet is scheduled for April 15th at the usual place. I have a scan of the show flyer with further information available on a link at my website, http://www.marioncountyraceway.com

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Date coming up!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I get all tingley inside!!!!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

12 days and counting. I can't wait!
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

So who is going besides me, Fordcowboy and OldBlue? I know LeeRoy98 started this thread, but he didn't say wether he was attending.
hojoe


----------



## scrjon (Feb 11, 2012)

I will be there with Tire Razor Tire Truers and gear pullers for sale, and some Carrera track stop by say hi


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

We need nametags or something. How about if we write our name on duct tape?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

hojoe said:


> So who is going besides me, Fordcowboy and OldBlue? I know LeeRoy98 started this thread, but he didn't say wether he was attending.
> hojoe


Unemployed effective 2/28... slot car purchases or traveling is not currently in the budget 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

hojoe said:


> So who is going besides me,
> hojoe




We are still on the fence as it is about a 5 hour drive each way for us from the Chicago area.

We have a big toy show here next weekend and I have only about $500.00 in my "slot fund" right now.

For those of you that have been to the St. Louis show before what are your thoughts??

My interests in slots would be NOS T-Jet chassis and parts, screw on bodies, O gauge track, Any J/L or Auto World Thunderjet style cars (new or used) in the $10.00 and under range. Also a couple original Tjet trucks, driver quality in the $50-$60 range.

Would this sort of list warrant a 10 hour round trip drive?
I would hate to make the trip and have only a hand full of sellers with limited items available. We had no problem spending our funds at the Midwest show a few weeks ago.

Our thinking now is to wait for the local toy show. Always some slots there, along with a bunch of other possible goodies.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It's really hard to answer you question. I don't want to tell you not to attend, but 10 hours driving is an awful lot of driving and would probably cut into your slot fund. I have bought NOS chassis for $10 each. There are alot of $20 cars and many overpriced cars, but you have to get there early for the good deals. From past shows I can say ther are about 20 to 30 vendors. It's an hour drive for me and well worth it. But I have to say it's really up to you.
hojoe


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

TexMexSu said:


> We are still on the fence as it is about a 5 hour drive each way for us from the Chicago area.
> 
> We have a big toy show here next weekend and I have only about $500.00 in my "slot fund" right now.
> 
> ...


It's about a 5 hour drive for me too. I have been twice and to answer your question I would say you are better off waiting. I was disappointed last time as the show was not as big as before. Plus I would guess RRR will not be there since he moved West.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Gerome said:


> I would say you are better off waiting. I was disappointed last time as the show was not as big as before.



Kinda what I was thinking. 

Shows here of various types have gotten much smaller over the past few years.
We have gotten pretty lucky with a few finds in the last week so I think we will pass on St. Louis and wait for our local (St. Charles, IL.) toy show next weekend. 500-600 dealers selling various toys, including slots.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Show is tomorrow...


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I hope everyone has a great time tomorrow. 
Clyde-0-mite:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Enjoyed the show today. Bought a couple of things, nothing major. The spring show is typically smaller than the fall show and so it was.
Enjoyed this one much more than others. Met FordCowboy and HoJoe for the first time. Great to put a face with a name. The one thing I have noticed about this hobby is that the folks who are dedicated to it are always down to earth, nice people. 

Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm still on the fence about going...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I enjoyed meeting you also, OldBlue. I'll post what I bought in the thread that Fordcowboy started in the BS & C section later.
hojoe


----------

